# Ayuda con CD1191ACB



## BKAR (May 19, 2011)

alguien sabe como funciona ?? ayuda, los datasheet esta en Chino y no entiendo nada,

es un receptor AM-FM según tengo entendido, alguno de ustedes se ha topado alguna vez con este integrado, esos que vienen en los micrófonos inalambricos baratos

ese es el receptor, en emisor es completamente analogo, lo que quiero saber es como poner la banda a recibir


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2011)

Hola BKAR

Mejor busca en Google.com “proyectos con CD1191ACB”

Traté de traducir las hojas de datos de él pero el PDF no tiene texto, el archivo viene como imagen así que no se puede traducir.

Yo encontré este de un micrófono inalámbrico el cual está en italiano.

Un Diseño con CD1191xxx
http://www.riparatore.netsons.org/flatpress/?x=entry:entry080427-225505
pero desafortunadamente no trae nada de lo que estás requirirndo.

No importa el idioma con tal que sea texto.
Lo copias aquí para traducirlo: [/COLOR]http://translate.google.com./

En la selección de idioma presiona el botón de arriba y selecciona algo así como “Detección automática” .

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BKAR (May 22, 2011)

“proyectos con CD1191ACB” en google no hay nada.... que mas da traduciré el datasheet, solo queria saber como x capricho mio como funciona no estoy desesperado, tiempo hay,jaja gracias x el consejo


----------

